# Ariens 1028 no reverse



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

Replaced the friction wheel and the chain idler. Low reverse has never really worked and high reverse just got worse the past few years. The machine is about 10 years old. All forward gears work great. Any ideas why the reverse won't work?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Sounds like some more adjustment is needed on that friction wheel and friction wheel guide lever. Can you get some good photos of the friction wheel area with the pan off? Maybe we can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Wha


----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

I did that according to the manual. I also readjusted the chain idler again and seems like it wants to go but doesn't.


----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

Model# 924116. Will post some pics in the morning


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Wit


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

plbass said:


> I did that according to the manual. I also readjusted the chain idler again and seems like it wants to go but doesn't.


jtclays gave some good advice to what was provided in initial info. Now later the OP stated he did that. It would save a lot of time and effort of the folks trying to help if in the original post the OP could state EVERYTHING they have done prior to posting so it does not end "I did that already" to the respondents.


----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

I did the factory readjustment and the chain idler readjustment after i read his post.


----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

First pic in 3rd gear and second pic in max reverse. Third pic is just a closer look of the friction disk. The fourth pic, that shaft is loose where it meets the blower housing. Is there a bushing or bearing that's missing? ( at the right end opposite of the gear)


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

That


----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

Hole is egged out. Tried engaging plate while in reverse and hex shaft moved slightly but the round shaft moved quite a bit. Disc and plate engaged in reverse also. Here is a pic of round shaft in egged out hole.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

There's some mean rust on that machine !


----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

Yes there is. Needs a good sanding and a paint job.


----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

The bearings all feel tight (no slop) What would cause the hole to easily egg out? What can i do to repair this?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm g


----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Will work on it today and follow your instructions.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I wa


----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you for the research. That looks like it would bolt on to existing holes. I'll get the one Ebay.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

plbass said:


> The bearings all feel tight (no slop) What would cause the hole to easily egg out? What can i do to repair this?


If the shaft is spinning in the frame it will wear out most likely from the pinon gear bushings worn out or not greased.


----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

Just went out to work on the machine and when i put it in service position i found that the gear side (left) wheel bearing is shot. I checked it saturday and it seemed fine. Thinking it might have been frozen from overnight low temps. going to order a new one. The pinion gear isn't seized. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

It don't have to be seized to cause the shaft to spin. You should make sure the friction plate shaft is free moving also if its binding or sticky at all it will mess with your drive. Just spray some lube under the plate on the bearings and put a big screw driver or what ever you got behind the friction plate and work it up and down.


----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

Are you talking about the drive plate?


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

yes


----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

Got the drive plate shaft all lubed, installed new wheel bearing and added a shaft support for the egged out shaft hole. Started it up today and everything works awesome. Been quite some time since i had reverse in both gears. Thank you everyone who helped. these forums are very informative.


----------

